# Cheapest way to get better hdtv picture?



## hi hi (May 21, 2008)

hi, I have a new sony 46inch full hdtv. after plugging it in the picture is not too good. Its connected to a cable through scart leads (i know analogue). on the cable box is other connections, the red, yellow, white (or red/green/blue?) inputs and, i think, a dvi connection. will changing the connection from scart improve the picture or will i need to upgrade my cable to recieve hdtv programmes? I want to upscale the picture basically to 1080p.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use the 
red/green/blue


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Or, try plugging the cable straight from the wall into the TV - bypassing the box altogether. Then let the TV search for channels. It will find the HD channels just fine though it might assign them weird numbers eg: 51.5 or 64.2. Once it finds them, use your remote to put them in a favorites list. Then you can go right to them. Note: any premium channels will be lost this way (HBO, etc.)


----------



## hi hi (May 21, 2008)

ok thanks everyone!


----------

